

Microsoft HoloLens - tayeed
http://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-us

======
pudo
It's interesting to see how their demo video aggressively avoids showing
people wearing the thing. They obviously want people to focus on the use cases
rather than the social dynamic of wearing a massive cyber-helmet. Yet those
social issues will make or break the product - and I can't see how Microsoft
can claim to have cracked that nut.

I suspect the "Glassholes" have just met their "Holo Trooper" brethren.

~~~
zeidrich
Well, on one hand, glass is supposed to be something that you wear around like
an asshole.

This looks like at least its marketed more towards being an alternate or
augmentation to your display. So if you're wearing it, it's going to be in
your house or in your workplace, as opposed to in a coffee shop or chatting
with your friends.

e: I don't even know if it can be operated without some other computer doing
the processing for it. It was really demoing it like a display rather than a
wearable computer.

------
zeidrich
That is an interesting advertisement. I am more interested in reality though.

There are some difficulties like head tracking for instance that would be hard
to work out. The advertisement shows the images stationary in space, that's a
hard problem to solve to make them stable as you walk around let alone move
your head. If it isn't that way and they are in fixed locations relative to
the glasses, then it would be a bit disconcerting to move with them on.

You look at advertisements from google glass and it's so far off the reality.
I can't really get that hyped over promotional fluff.

